# 2012 XT and SLX cranks weighed w/o rings



## lancelot (May 24, 2006)

Just in case you were wondering which to use for a new SS build. The XT is the double version.


----------



## hatake (Jul 16, 2004)

Hu, interesting. Thanks for the pic, are XT cranks still made in Japan?


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow, could they make the XT's any uglier?


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for posting that! Good info.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks. That is one rather expensive gram there.


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

That's with the BB, but no CRs right ? I hope so. Any 90s LX or XT triple crank set will weigh in at 675 or so. But you gotta add 280 for the BB (or 150 if you run Ti). I seem to remember Specialized strong arms weighing sub 500 with no CRs.


----------



## hatake (Jul 16, 2004)

And once again they have raised middle section for heels to rub off paint and poke a hole like 760 and 960. 770 had a recessed middle section to avoid this problem so it's a return to the old problem?


----------



## nuffink (Feb 21, 2010)

p nut said:


> Wow, could they make the XT's any uglier?


Easily. They could use the same graphics and finish as the SLX.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Neither is a very pretty crankset. In terms of styling, the nod's going to Sram cranks these days imo.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

XT it is then.

When was the last time you calibrated your balance?


----------



## kimbers (Jan 24, 2011)

anyone know if the new m670 slx are any lighter?
https://www.sicklines.com/gallery/data/534/Shimano-SLX-2013-Crankset-Double-FC-M675-24T_01.jpg


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Not sure how accurate the scale is...found it on Google.


----------



## Fastblack (Jul 8, 2013)

SLX or XT makes a pretty good single speed crankset. I bought XT for the color, but sold the chainrings on ebay for 55.
Ribble has SLX for 100.50 shipped
Shimano SLX M675 10 Speed Double Chainset including Bottom Bracket, Chainsets, CHAINSETS MTB
Or 149.40 for XT
Shimano XT M785 10 Speed Double Chainset including Bottom Bracket, Chainsets, CHAINSETS MTB


----------

